# port ****.....AKA best friend of a cigar



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I went port buying crazy a while ago.....some of the results below pt1.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Whoa, I don't know anything about port, but those look great. Congrats!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I went port buying crazy a while ago.....some of the results below pt1.


Wow! can I borrow money from you? 

Very nice bro.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

those look like there gona be good  . I just started to get into port gonna go picup a foseca reserve from ralphs  . enjoy man


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I went port buying crazy a while ago.....some of the results below pt1.


I've only had the 100pt '77 Fonseca....freakin excellent. The others look very nice..especially the '27's. Enjoy :al Wanna trade?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Holy $*&t!!!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Port for me is another slippery slope.........Having tried a few bottles of 77 Fonseca in the past I decided to buy a case. The 27 taylor should be interesting as well as the 48 Fonseca.... I haven't tried either....*yet*. One thing I HAVE learned is that port can really sneak up on you at 20 something percent alcohol by volume! :al :al :al :al


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I drink wine on occasion with my wife who's a Wine lover. If you don't mind me asking, what does a bottle of that 27 taylor go for? I've been to Taylor winery in Upstate NY is that the same place?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I went port buying crazy a while ago.....some of the results below pt1.


So where do you live? break out the decanter............man 1927. That's it I officially hate you........... 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow that '27 and a Davidoff Cuban and you are set!

ATL


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Very, very nice lot! I'd be interested to know how those 63's are  You spent some bucks there!


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

as far as fonsecas go i have tried the '77 which is great but will get better and the '63 which is fn awesome. i bet the '48 is to die for. you are a fortunate man,enjoy!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

> I drink wine on occasion with my wife who's a Wine lover. If you don't mind me asking, what does a bottle of that 27 taylor go for? I've been to Taylor winery in Upstate NY is that the same place?


The Taylor '27 was a little over a grand... real port is only from Portugal although it is made in other places. Kind of like "Champagne" and "sparkling wine".....I wish it was made in upstate NY ...I would live in the place!



> ATLHARP	Wow that '27 and a Davidoff Cuban and you are set!


yeah the only problem is I don't have any Cuban Davidoffs! 



> cigartexan	Very, very nice lot! I'd be interested to know how those 63's are You spent some bucks there!


Hey cigartexan..I have had several bottles of '63 Taylor in the past and they were incredible ...haven't tried the '63 Fonseca but I'm sure it will be a winner...all of the '63's I have ever had were top notch, even the 63' Cockburn which doesn't get very high ratings (88 wine spectator) was excellent. :al :al :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I didn't know Wild Irish Rose made Port... :al


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow.

And to think, when I bought a bottle of '95 Vintage Fonseca, I was thinking to myself, "That's pretty old". I stand corrected.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I didn't know Wild Irish Rose made Port... :al


WHAT!........MY PORTS ARE ALL PART OF THE NEW *MD 20/20* LINE!

:r

:al :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Those ports aren’t so old; my buddy's coworker's uncle's friend has a bottle that came over on the Mayflower and some of Simon Bolivar's personal cigar collection. 

:gn 

In all seriousness though, port is the drink of drinks, and a fine collection.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW!! I like port and that picture is sexy as hell. I'm an amateur, I think the best I have ever tried has been Grahams vintage port, it was 20 years aged, Can you suggest some good cheaper ports? by cheaper I don't mean $500.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> WOW!! I like port and that picture is sexy as hell. I'm an amateur, I think the best I have ever tried has been Grahams vintage port, it was 20 years aged, Can you suggest some good cheaper ports? by cheaper I don't mean $500.


PM sent.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

miki said:


> WOW!! I like port and that picture is sexy as hell. I'm an amateur, I think the best I have ever tried has been Grahams vintage port, it was 20 years aged, Can you suggest some good cheaper ports? by cheaper I don't mean $500.


Try the Taylor 20 year tawny $35-$40 or if you want a vintage (from a specific date) some of the 83's are dinking nicely now.....like the 83' Cockburn which you should be able to get for around $80 a bottle....it's great and will only get better!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks pnoon and vic. I will get a bottle this weekend.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> Thanks pnoon and vic. I will get a bottle this weekend.


Always glad to help out my twin brother.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Always glad to help out my twin brother.


Twin brother from another mother. :r


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

miki said:


> Thanks pnoon and vic. I will get a bottle this weekend.


*Let us know how it is*.........the 20 year tawnys are usually good and easy to find..... forget about the 30 or 40 years... they are not worth the money.....or if you can swing it buy a vintage port* and* a tawny and taste them side by side .....the difference is astounding. :al :al :al


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow... way out of my budget. I've had some tawny in the $20 range that I've loved with a Padron Ambassador - but God bless, enjoy that stuff!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

vic_c said:


> WHAT!........MY PORTS ARE ALL PART OF THE NEW *MD 20/20* LINE!
> 
> :r
> 
> :al :al


cherries jubilee, i hope!!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

:r I have a couple gallons of the grape 20/20 2005 vintage line.



vic_c said:


> WHAT!........MY PORTS ARE ALL PART OF THE NEW *MD 20/20* LINE!
> 
> :r
> 
> :al :al


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

newbie question, what is the difference between a port and a tawny port?

cheers!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not the expert but I love this stuff. So....

To me Port is a heavier, more sweet wine with a kick. Delicious! I bought my first bottle of tawny this weekend and it was quite different. A brownish color & aroma and the flavor had some like a Brandy to it. Freakin' De-lishious! I had an Australian Tawny which cost around $12 and my first bottle of port was a cheap bottle of Taylor for $6. So you can get a good taste while keeping the wallet healthy. Note: that bottle of Taylor doesn't match up to Sandyman's or Fonseca but it is drinkable.

Port Tawny Info


----------



## TheyCallMeManiX (Sep 12, 2005)

to be blunt and short and to the point tawny is a white port and ruby is a red port. . . there are other kinds of port. feel free to correct me if im wrong in any way . . . i just recently got into port.

i like a port called lagrimas i dont remember the winery name or whatever you call that barros i think? they make another one that tastes like aged raisins were squeezed into the glass . . . i found out thats exactly what it was.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TheyCallMeManiX said:


> to be blunt and short and to the point tawny is a white port and ruby is a red port. . . i like a port called lagrimas


Tawny isn't a white, though the lagrimas are. "_Tawny port has a deep mahogany colour, with a drier and nuttier taste_."


----------



## TheyCallMeManiX (Sep 12, 2005)

oh well, i must have heard/read wrong . . . sorry and thanks for correcting me


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TheyCallMeManiX said:


> oh well, i must have heard/read wrong . . . sorry and thanks for correcting me


Oh, its no big deal. I just started drinking Port not too long ago and the best thing I've learned so far is that I love it. Try the Tawny, people on the board swear by Whiskers.


----------



## TheyCallMeManiX (Sep 12, 2005)

i was just reading up a bit more about tawny . . . sounds like i would like it a lot (other than lagrimas) 

p.s. be careful when you type in "tawny" in google images lol


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TheyCallMeManiX said:


> i was just reading up a bit more about tawny . . . sounds like i would like it a lot (other than lagrimas)
> 
> p.s. be careful when you type in "tawny" in google images lol


I wasn't aware of this but it looks like girls who do not like to wear clothing prefer the name Tawny 8-10. Not bad, and thank you for recommending the search. ;-


----------

